# Need W8 Oil Pan - chuckhole damage!



## tjtryon (Jul 9, 2007)

Terrible roads around me along with the terrible weather has the snow plows out destroying the roads. Yesterday, I had 2 flats and apparently punctured the oil pan.

Fortunately, insurance is covering it, but I still need to track down an oil pan ASAP. Anyone have one?

Many thanks in advance!

TJ Tryon
[email protected]
317-774-8762 (leave message if I don't pick up)


----------

